# GSD dominating 9 year old...what to do?



## aejones1976 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a 5 month old GSD, who normally is a very good girl, except around my 9 year old son. I just don't know what to do anymore. She wants to bite and chew at his ankles, pantlegs ANYtime she sees him coming. He can't have a moments peace. He has tried to discipline her but he is not able to have that "Commanding" voice that adults have.

Does anyone have some advice? I'm at my wits end.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome

I'm pretty sure this is not dominance, but your puppy seeing his 9 year old play buddy. When kids play with dogs there voices are high pitched, they make jerky movements, arms & legs all over...this is VERY exciting to a puppy and they engage them in play right back. Having said that, there needs to be boundries when enough is enough...the puppy needs to settle.

I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you should be making the correction, training
and redirecting. how long have you had your pup?



aejones1976 said:


> I have a 5 month old GSD, who normally is a very good girl, except around my 9 year old son. I just don't know what to do anymore. She wants to bite and chew at his ankles, pantlegs ANYtime she sees him coming. He can't have a moments peace.
> 
> >>>> He has tried to discipline her but he is not able to have that "Commanding" voice that adults have.<<<<
> 
> Does anyone have some advice? I'm at my wits end.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the above, dogs don't respect kids much, so you as the adult have to get in there and handle it.

Are you enrolled in any obedience classes? Might be a good start. Also a tired dog is a good dog is my motto


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

It sounds like she just plain sees him as a playmate--not that she's trying to dominate him. If she was knocking him down and humping him, I would call that "trying to dominate." 

Have him carry/pickup toy to offer to her and to play with instead his ankles and pantslegs. There was a recent thread in this forum with lots of good discussion on the topic of puppies who want to bite/play instead of walking. I'll see if I can find the link....


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...top-pantleg-boot-biting-not-even-nipping.html


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

You could also try having him hand feed the puppy (with you there to correct over enthusiasm of course).

But it really does sound like a playful puppy trying to get your son to play. Does he ever play with the puppy?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira used to do this with my children.

I would step between them, and poke Kira on her side, and back her off in a stern voice. I would then put Kira in a relaxed sit or down, stay, and let my children do whatever they want with her. As soon as Kira would open her mouth to bite, I would say NO BITE, and let my kids put a toy in her mouth.

NOW, when Kira wants to play with my children, SHE brings a toy over to them to play with her.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

I agree with the posters--you have to spend some time physically between the dog and your son so you can help your son control the dog. It will build your son's confidence and ability, and teach the dog limits. 

Don't make dog's interaction with son an unpleasant thing for dog, he should have good associations with your son. Let son treat and praise and reward dog when he does something good, while you guard against dog being overly rambunctious and stop that so son can regain control.


----------



## aejones1976 (Feb 6, 2012)

We have had her since she was 6 weeks old. She is doing this to my 22 year old step-daughter too.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Is this your first Shepherd?


----------

